# [SOLVED] Some advice



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello there,

For the last 8 years, I have only had two occasions where I've had issues with Viruses (IMA-BOSS).

However it has got me thinking a little bit.. I have a home-server setup where 3 computers in the house have mapped network drives.

Currently all computers in the house use AVAST Free Anti-virus and to be quite honest its been pretty good for the last 3 years as well as Anti-Malware bytes.

In your opinion, which AIO Anti-virus would you recommend? Its for Home-user only. 

I'd prefer an AV without a Heavy-duty, resource hogging scanner. 

Which will work on Windows 8 RT Tablets and Android as well as Windows 7 Etc.

In total there are 2 Tablets, 2 Smartphones, 3 Desktops, 1 Laptop, 1 Home-server in the home.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Some advice*

I find Malwarebytes to be the best, they also have a mobile device version.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Some advice*

I use Windows Security Essentials/Defender, Malwayebytes, and MVPS HOST file on my systems.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Some advice*

Whats MVPS HOST Chief? Never heard of that one before


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

MVPS HOST is a script used to edit the host file to block malicious sites

http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.htm


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Some advice*

^

It also blocks most if not all ads across all browsers.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Some advice*

Interesting, I guess the closest similar thing I've used to that is the Ad-Blocker extension in Google Chrome LOL!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I have as blocked inside FF and also use MVPS HOSTS.

Good thing about MVPS is that it is not resource heavy as it doesn't actually require a program or process to run


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Some advice*

Hosts file is loaded into memory upon bootup. Size does matter in this case. Problem I see with hosts files, though they are great, is I suspect they list sites no longer in service. Malicious web sites are always coming online until they are identified and then via the isp shut down.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Some advice*

Thanks for the explanation - I've just installed KasperSpy Internet Security (Removed Avast AV) and everything seems to be okay. Did a full scan and nothing showed up as expected. 

I'll look into MVPS HOSTS.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

MVPS HOST File is updated every month with new websites.


----------

